# new member



## tiller (Oct 5, 2009)

hi guys only got my tt about 4 weeks ago a 40th birthday present from the wife and i must say i love it  its morro blue 180 quattro with 39k . have been looking around forum and it looks helpful can anyone help with 1 small prob concert stereo has started making a clicking noise ?????


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Welcome to the forum 

DAZ


----------



## tiller (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks for the welcome . who is the best for servicing and tt work in newcastle upon tyne area, dont want to go to the stealers . my tt came with bills from audi that made me nearly faint  ps any answers on stereo clicking


----------

